# soy cheese



## newpatient (Apr 7, 2002)

Which type of non-dairy "cheese" tastes most like real cheese? I've never tried any of the stuff, but I will NOT go through life without cheese.Any suggestions?


----------



## CMB (Jul 26, 2001)

Organic Slices Tofu Pepper Cheese. Also have you tried to have regular cheese sliced paper thin? Less fat but you still get the taste, just don't over-do the amount you eat. Try one slice to see if you have any ill effects.


----------



## toylang (Dec 18, 2000)

Veggie Shreds by Galaxy Nutritional Foods is pretty good. I buy the cheddar and mozzarella and mostly use them melted. They also make a parmesan cheese that is pretty good. I have fooled my family with the parmesan. Try it , you may like it. My local supermarket (Shoprite) carries it.


----------



## TroubledHeart (Apr 8, 2002)

Uhh...once my mother made me lasagna using goat cheese...Since it doesnt come from a cow I don't think it's considered Dairy...I didn't get sick and it tasted good...


----------



## bookmobiler (Apr 13, 2002)

Hi new patient,I too love dairy and wanted to give a word of warning to you. Some folks may recommend soy cheese to you but be careful as almost all soy cheese has casein in it (I have not seen any that does not) which is a derivative of milk - so you're still eating dairy. Tofutti brand puts out great faux sour cream and faux cream cheese that I love because it actually tastes good and has no casein in it as it's made of tofu only. Re: goat cheese I have always wondered where that fell in the dairy issue. Would love to hear more on that . Good luck and hang in there!


----------



## Shannyn (Mar 23, 2002)

I have no medical research to back me--just experiance---I can't do dairy without intense pain occuring so I tried goat cheese...the restaurant I was at was out of soy cheese...and the goat cheese affected me the same as cow's milk cheese...so I think since its still an animal it may be the same..like I said I'm not sure, but I know I can't do it.


----------



## lindsay* (Jul 23, 2000)

i used to eat galaxy foods veggie shreds and slices, but i no longer eat casien. they do taste pretty good. tofutti makes shreds and slices now as well.. but they taste a bit buttery. their mac and cheese is pretty decent. there is a brand of parmasean that i cant remember the name of but the label says "vegan parmasean" in very large type and it comes in a little shaker.. it tastes wonderful.i think the 'soy kaas' brand tastes like feet.. not that i really know what feet taste like.. but trust me.. it's no good







)


----------



## Lissa1 (Apr 22, 2002)

Tofutti's Better Than Cream Cheese isn't bad. Right texture, flavor off only a little.


----------

